# Would you consider an assisted living facility?



## R. Zimm (May 25, 2013)

I'm just wondering since a guy came into the library yesterday and he wanted to donate a bunch of books since he's moving into an assisted living place. From my perspective talking to him this didn't sound like a bad deal, he was pretty feeble.

Anyway it got me thinking about whether I would ever consider such a move if I become unable to care for myself. What of the expense? How do you all feela bout this, I know it might be a touchy subject but even though we are healthy now, what happens when we're 90?


----------



## SifuPhil (May 25, 2013)

I'm of two minds on this subject, and I guess it will come down to my physical condition and mental acuity level if it ever happens.

Basically I'm against being in a home because I've seen the bad side of them, having had two aunts live (and die) in them. You've no doubt heard the expression "second to none" in some of the ads for these homes? Well, the homes my aunts were in were "second to last". 

It wasn't just the lack of care, the snotty workers or the nasty living conditions, either - it was the money-grubbing attitude of the homes themselves. They went through my aunt's life savings like scavengers on roadkill, then grudgingly accepted State payments after the quarter-million ran out (which happened shockingly fast).

If I DO have to be forced into one of these places, I hope I'm not aware enough to know it. 

Now if it's a decent place, and somehow funding could be found (although it won't be from MY pockets), then perhaps I would be better there than living out my last days under a bridge.


----------



## rkunsaw (May 26, 2013)

If I get to the point where I needed assistance I would certainly consider it. My mother spent her last 3 years in a nursing home and she loved the attention she got from the staff. 

Though she was physically unable to get around her mind was still sharp so she could talk with the workers. I think she got extra attention because of that. There were so many there that the workers couldn't talk with.


----------



## TWHRider (May 26, 2013)

Not "no" but "HELL NO!"

If I have my way, I would rather crawl my way down to the pet cemetary, in my camos, and "they" can just start looking for whatever's left of meld:


----------



## That Guy (May 26, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> Not "no" but "HELL NO!"
> 
> If I have my way, I would rather crawl my way down to the pet cemetary, in my camos, and "they" can just start looking for whatever's left of meld:



Roger that.


----------



## Michael. (May 28, 2013)

*Stay in your own home as long as possible.*

Fees etc. Will quickly eat into your savings and if you own property you will have to sell it to fund the care costs etc.

*Having said that there are many good placements if you have the money and no other commitments.*

We live in a 5 bedroom house with 5 downstairs rooms.

We could easily move down as we have a walk in shower at ground level.

Over here people talk about downsizing and we might have to consider that option in the future if our financial position changes.


----------



## SifuPhil (May 28, 2013)

The only assisted-living facility I would ever consider ...



Note the 6:1 ration of caretakers to patients ...


----------



## R. Zimm (May 28, 2013)

I like your train of thought Phil, maybe we could open such a facility ourselves but then we would have the thankless job of interviewing all nurse applicants.


----------



## SifuPhil (May 28, 2013)

R. Zimm said:


> I like your train of thought Phil, maybe we could open such a facility ourselves but then we would have the thankless job of interviewing all nurse applicants.



I wouldn't exactly call it "thankless" - I'd be thanking them over and over! 

Imagine the MONEY you'd make if you opened a place like that? It would be like the Chicken Ranch but for seniors! Maybe we could call it "The Old Buzzard Ranch" ...


----------



## That Guy (May 29, 2013)

At first blush . . . I thought it was a wonderful idea.  But, at second glance, I find it down right scary...


----------



## TICA (May 29, 2013)

I'm not sure if your health is really bad if you'd have a choice.  The hospitals boot you out as soon as possible so if you are unable to care for yourself, an assisted facility might be the only thing to do.  I don't think I'd move to one unless there was no other choice.  My father spent his last 3 years in a nursing home and loved it at the beginning.  As his health declined, he was harder to please.   Wouldn't have mattered if the place was a mansion, nothing would please him.  It was a lovely facility though and we do have lots of them here.  If you can't pay, the government kicks in and pays and in many cases, you can choose which one to go to.


----------



## R. Zimm (May 29, 2013)

Yes, other than myself and Phil, thanks for the serious responses. However, back to our unserious line of reasoning, we may, Phil, end up with far too many family law suits from residents dying during "entertainment sessions" and we would have to disappear somewhere.

Sigh, leave it to the lawyers to ruin a perfectly good idea.


----------

